# fawn and horse photos



## bilgerat (Jun 26, 2006)

these were sent to me in a email, thought they were cool. 













the email said the moma was not far away and came to get her baby right after these were taken


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jun 26, 2006)

That's some cool pics. 

Thanks for sharing em.


----------



## HenryHunter (Jun 26, 2006)

neat pics


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jun 27, 2006)

I saw those on a tx forum board also. Thought they were great ! Looks so young he doesn't know what mama looks like yet but the horses baby sat well.


----------



## carabrook (Jun 27, 2006)

wow, ya wont see that too often in your life, neat pictures


----------



## rip18 (Jun 27, 2006)

Those ARE pretty cool!!  Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## justme (Jun 27, 2006)

Thats cool - I love the pics!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 27, 2006)

The horses sure gave that little one something to look up to.  Neat photo.  Thanks for sharing.

Hoss


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2006)

Ain`t that something!!


----------



## DCHunter (Jun 27, 2006)

Cool pictures


----------



## leo (Jun 29, 2006)

*Those are really neat pics*

Thanks for posting them for us


----------



## beginnersluck (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice!! Something you just don't see everyday.


----------



## CAL (Jun 30, 2006)

I got the same email today.Sometimes we don't realize how tiny a fawn is till it is compared to something like a horse.Neat pictures.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Jun 30, 2006)

those are great pics!!!!!!!


----------



## Darcy (Jun 30, 2006)

wow! thanks for passing those on! what a neat couple of pictures!


----------

